# Payless Car rental MCO Orlando Airport



## mgeez (Dec 22, 2008)

I just returned from a somewhat "worrysome" experience using payless car rental at MCO. It took me 30 minutes at the rental counter to obtain the quoted online price i got. Thank god, I made a copy of the quote. I returned the car with the feeling that this agency will somehow charge me some bogus fee in the future on my Visa. Has anyone ever experienced any problems at this location? I rent maybe 30+ cars a year at airports and never have come home with this type of bothersome feeling.


----------



## urple2 (Dec 22, 2008)

Yes, worse experience there I ever had. Payless is off my list.

I tend to go with the name brands now. Enterprise thru AARP has been reasonable.


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 22, 2008)

I had a bad experience where I thought I was getting a car for a certain rate, but they added so many fees it almost doubled the cost.  I'm talking about a tire use fee, battery use,  airport service fee (I guess to cover the rent at the airport for the counter, even though the car was 2 miles away), State tax, city tax, highway use fee, and on, and on.  They don't tell you these things, you have to ask in advance.


----------



## lucillec (Dec 22, 2008)

i used them ONCE..that was enough...they try to sell you all additional coverages..and use fear tactics re accidents, dents..etc... they also tried to talk me into a 4 door...additional charges.and i said no...two door was all i needed...seems that was all they had available as i got it anyway...never again!


----------



## mgeez (Dec 23, 2008)

My quote was $69 - intermediate.
1st counter printout showed I would be charged 139.
I specifically told them "no additional insurance".
2nd printout - 119. They were trying to charge me basic insurance.
3rd printout - 89. unannounced upgrade to fullsize car.
4th printout - $79 - extra 1 hr charge from wherever.
5th printout - $69 - I accepted a compact in lieu of my contracted intermediate to just get out of the place. There were "many" frustrated customers arguing both when i picked up the car and when i dropped the car off. I even had to wait in line 30 minutes when i dropped the car off just to get a receipt. They made me sign a "loss of use" credit card slip, which I never signed before.


----------



## janej (Dec 23, 2008)

My husband got a letter a month after returning a car to Payless saying the car has a scratch.  He thought it was possible for the car to be scatches without him knowing it.  So we contacted Mastercard to see if they would cover the damage.  Mastercard was very nice even though it was past the 30 day reporting period.  They paid for everything except they need fleet record to cover lost rent.  Payless never supplied the record or returned our phone call.  They just kept sending us the bill and threating for collection.   We were so tired of dealing with them.  My husband eventually found someone there and ended up making a deal to pay some out of pocket.  That was a rental from Houston airport.  We would never go with no name rental company to save money again.


----------



## 14thMed (Dec 23, 2008)

*Payless experience*

Rented a Minivan 3 weeks ago from the Orando site. No problems,no scams,just a great price.  Al


----------

